
Ask HN: I Can't Register to Vote Because of Google's Recaptcha - trumped
I just solved 15 of their images and it keeps presenting me new ones... I want to switch to Democrat to be able to vote for Bernie in the primaries.
======
new_guy
That would be an interesting way to rig an election, although Google* would
have to know who you were planning to vote for before stopping or allowing you
through. Maybe separate pages? or tracking which link the person came from
like the candidates campaign emails.

*absolutely not saying Google is actually doing anything like this, but it's an interesting thought

~~~
luckylion
I don't think Google is trying to actively rig anything here, but I'm sure
they can very accurately predict who you're planning to vote for.

This rather sounds like what people have been finding out the hard way
recently though: Recaptcha is broken and everybody relying on it is a terrible
idea.

------
ChrisGranger
Which web browser are you using? I've heard that Tor users get more CAPTCHAs,
but I'm not sure if that is the case or not.

------
masonic
Use the audio version.

